# Unlock Verizon Stratosphere?



## docluv01

Hey guys, I have a Stratosphere with VW

I am taking a trip to India in a few weeks. I see they have a CDMA service in India, called Reliance communications....where they provide a SIM card...

Could I use this phone there with their service? Or would I need to unlock the phone first?

Thanks!


----------



## acejavelin

docluv01 said:


> Hey guys, I have a Stratosphere with VW
> 
> I am taking a trip to India in a few weeks. I see they have a CDMA service in India, called Reliance communications....where they provide a SIM card...
> 
> Could I use this phone there with their service?	Or would I need to unlock the phone first?
> 
> Thanks!


Probably not... the Stratosphere is pretty proprietary, even by Verizon standards.

Also...
CDMA = No SIM needed
LTE = SIM but different than a GSM SIM

It would take lots of tweaking on your own... Many people have tried to get this device to work on another network and I never heard of anyone who was successful, other than to Straight Talk CDMA (which is Verizon anyway) and even that required a "donor" phone to essentially do an ESN cloning.


----------

